# locale problem



## fmw (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

this is driving me bonkers right now.

I had an occasional problem with the GDM login, inasmuch that the login just got stuck when I hit 'Enter'.

I found out that I could solve this, at least temporarily, by commenting out the language settings in /etc/profile. 

These are:

```
LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-1; export LANG
MM_CHARSET=ISO-8859-1; export MM_CHARSET
```

Now I had to do this again, and I find (after removing the '#') that the settings
have no effect anymore.

Gnome in English doesn't bother me, but no Umlauts in vi _do_ bother me. :/

Edit:

I just noticed that other variables set in /etc/profile don't work, either. *hrmph*

Edit again:

the other variables work now, after several attempts.
The locale is ok until Gnome enters the scene 

Any help is appreciated,
Frank


----------

